# *** Happy Birthday timpeac ***



## Wordsmyth

*******************
 Happy Birthday Tim
******************* 

Don't spend too much time in WR today -- It might get in the way of serious celebrating (hic ...!)

All the best  

W


----------



## DDT

Great, I'm always late at birthdays! This time ain't that late...where's the cake? Any champagne? 

*Bon Anniversaire, TIM!!!    *​
DDT


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Happy birthday, Timpeac!!

Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Agnès E.

En ce jour entre tous je t'écris un poème​Non pour te féliciter mais, tout-de-même,​Avoir 29 ans et vouloir aujourd'hui​Fêter cet anniversaire avec nous et ici​Ce serait vachement chouette !​Car fier comme un paon​Tu serais, timide comme le faon​Mais copain comme cochon​Avec l'aigle, la grive, l'agneau et le chaton​(entre autres : je ne parle pas du singe, du serpent, du tigre​et autres membres de notre bestiaire)​Sobre comme le chameau et, bigre,​Heureux comme un roi(telet) ​De nous entendre tous chanter :​​JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE !!​


----------



## Outsider

Parabéns a você.


----------



## Artrella

*  Feliz Cumple Tim!!!  ​*Para vos


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES  Timpeac !!!!


Alundra.


----------



## mjscott

Happy Birthday timpeac!
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Citrus

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños !!! * 

Best wishes and have a good one!!!​


----------



## te gato

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TIM !!!*

Hope you have a GREAT day...
ahummm..just don't have toooo 
many wobbly pops!!

tg


----------



## timpeac

Thanks all. Am currently having to sip furiously at a glass of bubbly just to understand the instructions of a new MP3 player I've been given. Apparently it can hold over 700 songs but is smaller than a lighter. I just need to work out how to charge the thing first...

Thanks for all your good wishes,

Have a glass on me. Cheers!

[url="http://www.dailycelebrations.com/champagne.jpg"]http://www.dailycelebrations.com/champagne.jpg[/url]


----------



## funnydeal

*Happy Birthday timpeac !!!*​


----------



## ILT

*Happy Birthday Timpeak!!!*​ 
Wishing you all the best, I take this opportunity to wish the best today and always, and, hic, no, hic, this is not the champagne talking 

 ILT


----------



## garryknight

*!!!Happy Birthday, Tim!!!*
And many happy returns​


----------



## lsp

*Happy Birthday, Tim!   *​


----------



## cuchuflete

Happy Birthday Tim!
*

* *May the royals stay clear of your party.....

Un abrazo,
Cuchu*​


----------



## Lancel0t

Happy happy birthday TIM!


----------



## LV4-26

Happy bithday, Tim.

Three days late. This is what happens when you stay away from the forum for 3 days.


----------



## timpeac

Thanks all. The party is still continuing, but the champagne got drunk a long time ago. We are now having to finish off some horrible sweet fizzy stuff that Aunt Maude brought round last Christmas, and bottle of something pink that seems to have lost its lable. Probably cough medicine.


----------



## Wordsmyth

timpeac said:
			
		

> Thanks all. The party is still continuing, but the champagne got drunk a long time ago. We are now having to finish off some horrible sweet fizzy stuff that Aunt Maude brought round last Christmas, and bottle of something pink that seems to have lost its lable. Probably cough medicine.


*Still* continuing?!!  Must be one helluva party   

Probably a good thing that label's missing : after four days drinking you probably couldn't focus on it anyway   

W


----------



## elroy

I'm embarrassingly late but if it's any consolation I was away in the Netherlands for several days, and hey, it's better late than never, right?!

*HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM GEBURTSTAG!*​(I know German is the next language you want to tackle so hopefully that'll spur you on!   )​


----------



## timpeac

elroy said:
			
		

> I'm embarrassingly late but if it's any consolation I was away in the Netherlands for several days, and hey, it's better late than never, right?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM GEBURTSTAG!*​
> 
> (I know German is the next language you want to tackle so hopefully that'll spur you on!  )​




Elroy mate! There's only a bottle of Liebfraumilch left now, even the mouthwash has gone, but you're certainly welcome to that!

Yes, I learnt a little German many many moons ago and it is definitely on my to do list to brush it up. Maybe I'll poke my head into the German forum one day, if people are very very gentle...


----------



## elroy

timpeac said:
			
		

> Elroy mate! There's only a bottle of Liebfraumilch left now, even the mouthwash has gone, but you're certainly welcome to that!
> 
> Yes, I learnt a little German many many moons ago and it is definitely on my to do list to brush it up. Maybe I'll poke my head into the German forum one day, if people are very very gentle...



Liebfraumilch - sounds yummy!   

Du bist doch immer herzlich willkommen im Deutschforum!!!!!  Wir laden dich zweifellos ein, ungeachtet der Fragen, die du stellen magst!!  Keine Verzögerung also - komm komm komm!!


----------



## Phryne

*
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TIM!!!!!! *​ 
(sorry for being sooooo late)


----------

